# Which red for Cunard funnels ?



## audierne

I am in the process of repairing a model of the Mauritania (1938) Nelson model, 1/1200th.
The previous owner had solved an apparent problem of lack of space by stacking three models one on top of the other. ( A Mercator Pretoria Castle and a Nelson Otranto.)
All the masts have to be replaced and a funnel for each of the 
two-funnel liners. The big problem with Mauritania is matching the colour of the remaining original funnel. 
It is a sort of "light red", much lighter than vermillion.
Can anyone advise as to colours in the Humbrol range ?
Which red was used on the real Cunard funnels ?
Any suggestions welcome !
Regards.


----------



## stores

*re what colour*

hi i restore triang 1/1200 scale models, just use humbrol bright red, easier to repaint all the funnels rather than try to match, xpect its faded with age, Cunard red when new was quite bright, (Whaaa) ps, i dont know where u will get a replacement funnel, u can get for triang in white metal.


----------



## audierne

Hi,
Thank you for the help. I am using, amongst other sources, John Isherwood's "Cunard portraits" and the funnels in there are a much brighter red than on the model. As you say, everything fades with age.

The funnels are not much of a problem : I make them myself with the metal recovered from around the tops of wine bottles !
Also quite handy for making sails on ships and yachts and can be shaped at will.
I first make a plaster model, I then use a synthetic plastic to make a mold and run off a couple of objects. Then to work with the file.
Regards,
Gerard


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I remember painting the funnel of Cunard's Ivernia, and thinking it was more orange than red.
Pat


----------



## Barrie Youde

#4

I agree with Pat.

I never did step aboard a Cunard ship, but recall seing plenty of them.

A thing which I also recall (and am wide open to correction) is that both Birkenhead Corporation Ferries and the Isle of Man Steam Packet Co seemed to use the self-same shade of orange/red as Cunard. It seemed be about the same colour as well-weathered red lead.

Signal red it was not.

Best

BY


----------



## Stephen J. Card

I have just uploaded a set of colour matches for Cunard in the Gallery Section - Maritime Art.

The matches were made by Marine Artist Ken Marschall many years ago and he kindly sent me a sample. They were matched by computer with original paint chips from QE2, MAURETANIA and QUEEN MARY.

Good luck!


----------



## MANX 1

Barrie Youde said:


> #4
> 
> the Isle of Man Steam Packet Co seemed to use the self-same shade of orange/red as Cunard. It seemed be about the same colour as well-weathered red lead.


Except Cunard copied the Steam Packet funnel colours. The Steam Packet was formed in 1830, Cunard in 1840.


----------



## Barrie Youde

Well held, Sir!


----------



## Shipbuilder

I had a lot of trouble with the funnel colours on my _Carmania_ (1905). Eventually, I spray painted them first with red oxide primer (from Halfords) and then very lightly with vermillion (also Halfords) The oxide beneath toned the vermillian down and the funnel colours were finally approved by my client. This is the model with a picture of the sea superimposed on it.
Bob


----------



## audierne

I am impressed. 
When I still had hair on the top, I used to see the Queens going into, and out of, Southampton (from Cowes, during the holidays) and never did I worry about the colour of the funnels: they were red ! Like SS United States, the French Line, Union Castle and the others.
Thank you Stephen for the colours, I will be going round to the nearest Warhammer shop ( in Lille ) to look for compatible reds and will let you know.
Then I can get on with making funnels for Otranto, but that, as they say, is another story;
Regards, with thanks,
Gerard


----------



## Stephen J. Card

audierne said:


> I am impressed.
> When I still had hair on the top, I used to see the Queens going into, and out of, Southampton (from Cowes, during the holidays) and never did I worry about the colour of the funnels: they were red ! Like SS United States, the French Line, Union Castle and the others.
> Thank you Stephen for the colours, I will be going round to the nearest Warhammer shop ( in Lille ) to look for compatible reds and will let you know.
> Then I can get on with making funnels for Otranto, but that, as they say, is another story;
> Regards, with thanks,
> Gerard



Glad to help.

I would suggest a good Cunard red can be made by using a base coloir of buff or ochre and aadd in a few drops of red and a small touch of white to keep the colour not too dark.

And don't forget... steam pipes on Cunard funnels were painted buff and were not red. Good luck!


----------



## John Callon

Len Jordan Models, who produces a 1/1200 scale model of the Mauretania which is m ade of resin suggests that you use red Humbrol 174. He also suggests that a better colour can be made with 3 parts Humbrol 174 and 1 part Humbrol 82.
Regards,
John


----------



## audierne

Hi,
I went to the local model shop to look into paints but they couldn't help. I didn't help either by not knowing what colours those numbers corresponded to! (Humbrol 174 & 82)
The answer was, as so often, closer to home and I raided my son's paint box. He is 13 and into Warhammer characters and uses "citadel" water based paints.
I used:
1) Blazing orange (90% ?)
2) Blood red (10% ?)
and 3) a wee dollop of Bleached bone
I am not displeased with the result but am having trouble with painting the black bands. Patience...


----------



## Shipbuilder

My methods may sometimes be regarded as cheating, but for the black funnel bands, I just cut them out of black-painted Safmat film & stuck them on!
Bob


----------



## John Callon

Shipbuilder said:


> My methods may sometimes be regarded as cheating, but for the black funnel bands, I just cut them out of black-painted Safmat film & stuck them on!
> Bob


Hi Bob

What is black Safmat film and where can you buy it ?

Regards
John


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi John.

Safmat film is a very thin self-adhesive matt film. It is not black to start with, but if I want to make it black, I do so with black car spray.

It may be commonly found in artists supply shops. But if you don't have one locally, just enter:

safmat self adhesive film

in Ebay and you will find loads of it.
I always stick the ends down with a spot of contact adhesive, otherwise the ends sometimes spring off after a time!

Very useful stuff.

Bob


----------



## John Callon

Hello Bob

Many thanks for your prompt and informative answer. I must get hold of some of that film to use the same way you use it for. 

Regards,
John.


----------



## Derek Roger

amyanderson said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am little bit confused that if you are repairing the ship then why you want to know the original color of the funnel.....try some some other which can make it awesome..
> 
> Marine Directory


He is restoring a model from 1938 so wants the color to be accurate .


----------



## R58484956

Model makers do not want to make there models awsome by changing colours they want them accurate.


----------



## audierne

The aim of the game is to restore to its former glory a model I knew nothing about. 
Has anyone heard of Nelson models? 
As far as dolling up models is concerned, the only extravagance I ever performed was with a Minic "Caronia ( much battered, 20 p. ! )
I painted her in classic Cunard Black and white. Quite impressive, especially when placed alongside Mauretania 1939 (the object of this restoration) or Aquitania 1914.
One day, my wife will explain how to put pics on to the internet and I will be able to show you what I mean!
In the meantime, back to the grindstone,
Regards to all,
G.


----------



## audierne

I forgot,
Caronia had no funnel and no masts. 
Just made the adventure more fun, I suppose.


----------

